# Lançar mão de



## cupboard

Hola, cómo están??¡¡
Estoy buscando un sinónimo en portugues claro para:
Lancar mao de,

obvio me faltan las cedilhas más no recuerdo cómo escribirlas aqui.

La idea sería como sacar ventaja de un contacto personal, cualquier recurso que permita hacer valer los intereses de una persona.

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Carfer

_'Recorrer a...', 'socorrer-se de...'._


----------



## cupboard

Carfer said:


> _'Recorrer a...', 'socorrer-se de...'._



Muchas Gracias Carfer, es lo que estaba precisamente buscando.


----------



## Denis555

cupboard said:


> Hola, cómo están??¡¡
> Estoy buscando un sinónimo en portugues claro para:
> Lancar mao de,
> 
> obvio me faltan las cedilhas más no recuerdo cómo escribirlas aqui.
> 
> La idea sería como sacar ventaja de un contacto personal, cualquier recurso que permita hacer valer los intereses de una persona.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas.



Donde hay "tipo de la letra" y "tamaño de la letra", a la extremidad derecha hay las letras "à á â é ê" y haciendo clic sobre la flecha hacia abajo, hay todas las letras acentuadas.

Ud. podría utilizar para la traducción en este caso también: "tirar vantagem de"; "tirar proveito de".

Para "lançar mão de", ver también aquí.


----------



## Chandramel

"lançar mão de" en portugués significa que uno no quiere saber de tal cosa o que tal cosa no le es necesaria...

por ejemplo:

lançou mão da herança - no quiso saber de recibir ninguna herencia
lançou mão da próspera carreira para viajar pelo mundo - dejó su próspero trabajo para poder viajar por el mundo

cómo diríamos entonces "lançar mão de" en español???


----------



## Chandramel

ahora veo que "lançar mão de" podría ser "dejar de lado" o sus variantes: ver http://diccionario.sensagent.com/dejar+de+lado/es-es/


----------



## Carfer

Chandramel said:


> "lançar mão de" en portugués significa que uno no quiere saber de tal cosa o que tal cosa no le es necesaria...
> 
> por ejemplo:
> 
> lançou mão da herança - no quiso saber de recibir ninguna herencia
> lançou mão da próspera carreira para viajar pelo mundo - dejó su próspero trabajo para poder viajar por el mundo



Bem, deste lado de cá é exactamente ao contrário e não creio que as naturais diferenças entre o português europeu e o brasileiro sejam tão grandes que atribuam sentidos opostos á mesma expressão. Mas posso estar enganado, claro.


----------



## patriota

Carfer, o sentido que conheço da expressão em pauta é o seu, todavia, há termos que realmente têm sentidos opostos em cada lado do Atlântico. Um deles é uma palavra que já vi você ou outro português utilizar neste fórum: _absolutamente_:


> 2. De nenhum modo; em absoluto: -Você concorda com esse absurdo? - Absolutamente!
> 
> 3. Lus. Certamente que sim.


----------



## Denis555

patriota said:


> Carfer, o sentido que conheço da expressão em pauta é o seu, todavia, há termos que realmente têm sentidos opostos em cada lado do Atlântico. Um deles é uma palavra que já vi você ou outro português utilizar neste fórum: _absolutamente_:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. De nenhum modo; em absoluto: -Você concorda com esse absurdo? - Absolutamente!
> 
> 3. Lus. Certamente que sim.
Click to expand...


Essa é boa! 

Imaginem isso na hora de um tratado internacional. Sempre achei esse "absolutamente [não]" brasileiro meio estranho . Como também: Pois não! = sim! 

No que se refere ao tópico, acho que o Chandramel está se confundindo. Que eu saiba no Brasil significa:
*Houiass*
• *lançar mão de*
    valer-se ou servir-se de


*Aurélio*
*Lançar mão de. *1. Servir-se, utilizar-se, valer-se, de: 


*Wikcionário*
*lançar mão de*
dispor de, utilizar:_
Em outras palavras, o governo pode *lançar mão de* outros  instrumentos - como uma redução de tributos, como já fez no ano passado -  para evitar que um reajuste dessa magnitude chegue a bolso dos  consumidores._ (notícia do jornal _O Estado de São Paulo_ de 20 de março de 2012) 
http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/lançar_mão_de


*Yahoo Respostas Brasil:*
*-Qual o significado do termo "lançar mão de..." ou "lançou mão de..."?*
*-Melhor resposta - Escolhida pelo autor da pergunta*
Significa utilizar algum recurso disponível para conseguir o que se quer de maneira positiva ou negativa. Exemplos:
Ela lançou mão de meios desonestos para conseguir a vaga.
Devemos lançar mão de tudo que estiver ao nosso alcance para sermos felizes desde que não passemos por cima de ninguém.
http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090925041643AANFZLH


Chandramel, será que você não está se confundindo com 
*Deixar/largar de mão *=    _Abandonar, desistir de_:


> lançou mão da herança *(-> deixou a herança de mão)* - no quiso saber de recibir ninguna herencia
> lançou mão da próspera carreira para viajar pelo mundo *(-> deixou a próspera carreira de mão para viajar pelo mundo)*- dejó su próspero trabajo para poder viajar por el mundo


----------



## anaczz

Denis555 said:


> Chandramel, será que você não está se confundindo com
> *Deixar/largar de mão *= _Abandonar, desistir de_:


ou com abrir mão de


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Chandramel said:


> "lançar mão de" en portugués significa que uno no quiere saber de tal cosa o que tal cosa no le es necesaria...
> 
> por ejemplo:
> 
> lançou mão da herança - no quiso saber de recibir ninguna herencia
> lançou mão da próspera carreira para viajar pelo mundo - dejó su próspero trabajo para poder viajar por el mundo
> 
> cómo diríamos entonces "lançar mão de" en español???


Não estou de acordo. Como a Anaczz disse, o correto para o sentido apontado por Chandramel é "largar mão"...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Chandramel said:


> ahora veo que "lançar mão de" podría ser "dejar de lado" o sus variantes: ver http://diccionario.sensagent.com/dejar+de+lado/es-es/


Também não concordo. "Largar mão" é o mesmo que "deixar de lado", "abrir mão".


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

Chandramel said:


> "lançar mão de" en portugués significa que uno no quiere saber de tal cosa o que tal cosa no le es necesaria...
> 
> por ejemplo:
> 
> lançou mão da herança - no quiso saber de recibir ninguna herencia
> lançou mão da próspera carreira para viajar pelo mundo - dejó su próspero trabajo para poder viajar por el mundo
> 
> cómo diríamos entonces "lançar mão de" en español???



Não, Chandramel, "lançar mão" não significa o que vc disse. Lançar mão significa fazer uso de alguma coisa.


----------



## Billie Ro

En español también es correcto "echar mano de algo" para referirse a "recurrir a algo".


----------

